# Which has more personality?



## ranvan (Jul 14, 2007)

For those of you who have had both, which has more personality...the oscar or the Jack Dempsey?

And how does the red devil/midas cichlid compare?

Any others that have more personality...say the red terror?

Currently, I have a 11" oscar and a tank of small JDs, but I also got a small second oscar who I like, too. So the JDs may go unless someone thinks in the long run I would like the personality of the JD better than the new oscar.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

id put the oscar and midas on the same level of personality, IME JD's arent very high on the list.

im pretty sure RT dont have the most personality either, but *** never owned one.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a couple 5+ year old Oscars... a few dozen Dempseys... and I've only recently began dabbling in other 'huge' Cichlids such as Midas and Trimacs...

The Dempseys aren't what I would call a good 'Wet Pet'... as they are not extremely interactive with the owner... But as they interact with each other or other tankmates you will definitely see "personality" or intelligent Cichlid behavior...

But if your looking for a good 'Wet Pet' that will acknowledge the owner and interact to some level... Dempseys aren't the best choice... But if your looking for an opportunity to whiteness extremely interesting Cichlid interaction and behavior... Dempseys are a great option...

In my experience... the more aggressive the Cichlid is the less 'friendly' of a wet pet he becomes. My Oscars are typical 'gentle giants'. When I walk in the room they beg for food... when I work in the tank they investigate curiously...

My Adult male Trimac on the other hand... when I walk into the room he takes guard over his 'territory' (several interconnecting caves) and watches me attentively. If I stand at the tank staring into it he flares his gills to scare me away and displays his fins to intimidate me. If anyone taps on the glass he attacks the glass back.

In the end... it all depends on what youâ€™re looking for... also since each fish will have its own personality there are no guarantees...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thats a good question Toby.

what are you looking for? peaceful interaction or aggressive interaction? in other words, a fish that slowly comes to your finger and follows it, or a fish that comes flying and banging on the glass trying to grab your finger, both are fun!

depending on your tank size, a good alternative to the oscars personality would be a bocourti, but they grow big and fast (from 16"-18" and 12" in the first year) so they would need at least a 125g, but form what *** heard they are the type to slowly some up to the tank and open there mouth on the glass, almost like hes trying to suck on your finger :lol:

heres a profile on them with a nice first picture http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=15


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't go with a Red Terror. They have that name for a reason. Mine pair at 4" can hold their own in with midas, cuban, GT, Flowerhorn, JD. At adult size, 15-16" for the male, they will give everyone in the tank all if not more than they can handle. I have a 450 gallon tank and will probably get rid of the gt and/or JD because they may not be able to handle the RT.


----------

